# Hamsters moving House!!??



## sparklelily (Jan 24, 2011)

I looked after a hamster for a friend for the weekend in November (Still have her)!!! Yesterday she moved all the bedding, lock, stock and barrel from her house on the top floor of a 3-storey cage down to a corner of the bottom of the cage, she also emptied her freshly filled food bowl and took it to her 'New' home. Any ideas anyone, too hot, too cold, ill, fancied a change??:


----------



## Emma32 (Jun 21, 2009)

If you're worried that she's ill, pick her up and check her over if you can.
But I wouldn't worry particularly. We got my hamster a little house and filled it with lovely bedding ect. After a little while sleeping there, she promptly moved every scrap of bedding from the house, and stuck it in the corner of her cage in a huge pile. She now sleeps in there and uses the house to put all her food in, it rattles whenever I pick it up!


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

I wouldn't worry. Mine move rooms (cage compartments) all the time.


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

I was a bit worried when mine moved all her bedding and food store but it seems to be a normal thing, just make sure you check her over just incase 

Did you disturb her nesting area at all? That could have caused her move.


----------



## sparklelily (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for that, She bites when I pick her up and is technically not my hamster, but i do talk to her a lot, (sad i know) Just as I read your reply she woke up and squeaked at me,  so I guess she's ok


----------



## sparklelily (Jan 24, 2011)

I only disturb it when I clean her out, she seems to be ok, just makes a helluva mess on the floor when she flicks it out of the cage


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I wouldn't worry if she is active and eating and drinking. Female hamsters particularly have a very ingrained nesting mentality. xx


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hamsters just do that sometimes, I guess they just feel like change of scenery! Nothing to worry about.


----------

